# Marzocchi Annoucement: The Bomber Shoes Are Coming



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Marzocchi Announcement: The Bomber Shoes Are Coming*

Hello Everyone

The shoes are coming! We should have them in stock by the end of this year. Quantities are limited!! We are offering them in sizes starting at 8 thru 12 and the ½ sizes in between.

Source:

Marzocchi USA
www.Marzocchi.com


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Ah hahaha... um... you guys are going to be selling tennies soon? That's interesting. Even more interesting is that ad. A picture of a shoe... in front of a girl... spreading her ass. hmm... nice. Can't wait to hear the feedback on this one...


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't wear your "Bomber" shoes to the airport!


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

chad1433 said:


> Don\'t wear your \"Bomber\" shoes to the airport!


ROFLMAO!


----------



## afi823 (Jul 11, 2006)

white mtb shoes huh..
  i like to keep things lookin clean for as long as a possible. cool shoe tho. 

-chris


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

afi823 said:


> white mtb shoes huh..
> i like to keep things lookin clean for as long as a possible. cool shoe tho.
> 
> -chris


Exactly my thoughts when I saw Nathan Rennie's new (off) white 5.10 Impacts

I'm really not the sort of person who's going to wash and whiten my shoes after riding - thaat said, I do want some!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Master Shake said:


> Ah hahaha... um... you guys are going to be selling tennies soon? That's interesting. Even more interesting is that ad. A picture of a shoe... in front of a girl... spreading her ass. hmm... nice. Can't wait to hear the feedback on this one...


lol
I am such a sucker for advertising. I didnt even notice why the shoe ad turned me on, thought I was getting fruity, staring at shoe ads.

NICE ASS.


----------

